

Source: NSA leaker Snowden's passport revoked - instakill
http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20130623/POLITICS03/306230051/

======
rhizome
Since the gov't won't comment on this in order to protect Snowden's privacy,
is the person who leaked the revocation being investigated?

~~~
dlss
Notifying the world (and hence Snowden) that his passport is revoked is by
definition telling secrets that aid the enemy.

The government has got to.

